
MySQL 8 vs. PostgreSQL 10: Deep dive - hashhar
https://hackernoon.com/showdown-mysql-8-vs-postgresql-10-3fe23be5c19e
======
tracker1
For me it isn't even the background technology… it's the behavior of the SQL
language itself. With MySQL, every single time I've used it, I've come across
something that pisses me off as an unexpected default behavior… from the
borked utf8, to the multiple string quote escape characters. Every time.
PostgreSQL is far more rigid and consistent in it's SQL language and
implementation. Plus plv8 ftw!

